# Dragon Stone?



## RyTheFryGuy

Anyone on here ever use Dragon Stone before?

I came across them this weekend however only a few pounds of it was available. Before I request to have more ordered I figured I'd ask around with you all first.

I noticed they are fairly sharp. However many smooth surfaces as well.

Here are some photos I found online of the rock:




























I heard that some of the holes of this rock are filled with a hard clay. Some folks pressure washed the clay out to expose more holes.

How many lbs do you think I would need for a 60g? 100lbs perhaps?


----------



## johnnymarko

Sorry I can't really help with your questions, but man, that is some interesting and dynamic rock! Hopefully it works!


----------



## PhinFan1981

I've never heard of dragon stone. It looks really cool and something different.If it has sharp edges be careful.I like to look at sharp rocks like "if it can cut me it will cut a fish" I usually smooth all sharp edges with a piece of rough stone. I like to smooth them to the point I can rub my finger along the edge with no chance of it cutting.I always soak new rocks in a bucket of hot water for a couple hours then rinse thoroughly.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy

I thought it looked interesting too!

They are charging $2.69 lb CAD looking to get a quote from another place to see if I can get it cheaper.

It comes from Fellar Stones. Big Als sells their stones too.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy

Picked up 50lbs of this stuff yesterday. Needed a good rinse. The holes get filled with dirt, clay and other ****. Washed out in a home depot water pail over and over and over. Really sucks not being able to clean the rocks outside, but its -30c out there lol

So I got it all cleaned up... The rock is very light, its got a punky feel to it. I'll add some photos later this afternoon of them.

I also got another 55lbs coming on Tuesday. Should be more then plenty!

Oh and getting this rock at $2 a lb is excellent


----------



## RyTheFryGuy

Total revamp went down this weekend. Dragon stone is in! Another 50lbs gets added on Tuesday!

Photo right after adding sand + dragon stone. Was very milky (from the sand, the dragon stone rinsed up really well and hasn't leached anything into the water)









Once I ran the filters for an hour I put the fish back in and they love it!









Woke up this morning to crystal clear water and happy fish


----------



## JimA

Kinda cool looking rock. Some growth on it will make it look even better.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy

It has some character eh! That's why I enjoy it so much. It's also fairly light for its size. Got my times mixed up and my next 50lb batch doesnt arrive till NEXT tuesday 

Yea hopefully some growth on it sooner then later. A lot of planted aquariums use this rock. So fingers crossed it attracts growth quickly!


----------



## lakemichigan

Very nice looking rock. :thumb:


----------



## jas1313

Nice looking rock. Dragon stone is commonly used in planted tanks. I searched for some locally but could never find any. Good buy.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy

It is also known as "OHKO Stone". Here is google search, might be in .ca though: https://www.google.ca/search?q=ohko+sto ... gwSKkoO4Cg

Might have better luck finding it with that name!


----------



## laswabbie

I had some rock that looked the same many years ago. It makes a beautiful contrast to the light colored sand! Great choice.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy

The rest of the stone arrived! Here's some photos: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=347817


----------



## lizardboy

does it do anything to the water pH?


----------



## Athlone

Dragon rock will lower the pH. Nice looking rock though.


----------



## Fish Jerk

Wow that's nice...

Lowering ph is a good thing...usually. Not always.

Probably the crags will not be an issue once it grows a little biofilm.


----------



## Redflex

Hey I'm wondering where you found this dragon stone I also live in Canada and I can't seem to find the stuff anywhere. Can you please pm me the place where you bought it from it would be much appreciated thanks!


----------



## imsobored152

According to OHKO stones website, the rock is PH neutral and won't do anything to your PH


----------

